# Viper Engine



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Just had a man bring me a Eskimo Ice Auger with a Viper engine on it. I have never heard of a Viper engine. Who makes them? The only ID tag I can find say's Model M43. I dont know if this is the auger or the engine model Number. Where can I find parts for this engine?

Thanks.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

http://www.ardisam.com/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=460

???????


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the reply GlenJudy. That site is great for the parts. Does Ardisan make the engine or do they have someone else (tecumseh, briggs, etc.) produce the engine? anyone know.

Thanks for the reply's


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

I researched it some, mainly thru Google, couldn't really find anything about the engine, might try calling their 1-800 number,
sorry,


----------

